# Need Help For Id This Serrasalmus ....



## no_fear (Oct 22, 2003)

After a while back get new fish ....what is possible id ? Thanks


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

S.irritans.


----------



## no_fear (Oct 22, 2003)

memento said:


> S.irritans.


Thank you Memento....


----------

